# my baby pigeon's finger broken :(



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

my baby pigeon's finger broken. What can I do.... Please help


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

can u post a pic,so that we can know the extent of the injury ...


----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tank you very much for your kind reply, at the moment I am at my office and tomorrow I can able to upload pic of my baby pigeon. My baby pigeon age is 20 days. I am not sure but I think due to grill floor his finger damaged and now I moved him into plain surface cage. He can able to walk but not spreading his most corner finger completely. Once again thank you for your kind reply. InsahAllah I will upload picture tomorrow. Regards


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi friend,There are many expert people here to help u out ,most of them are offline now,but after a few hours most of them will come online....as soon as u are free from office work,please upload a pic,then after assesing the extent of damage ,the various experts here will guide you in the right direction.....so dont worry


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

If its just a toe, don't worry about it, it won't matter. Just like people, you break your toe what happens? Nothing, you live with it and it gets better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Matt Bell said:


> If its just a toe, don't worry about it, it won't matter. Just like people, you break your toe what happens? Nothing, you live with it and it gets better.


I agree.. he should be fine..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

This happened to an old guy from the local club the other day. He said well,,, maybe he wont be able to light anywere and he will have to come right in. I think this was his way of jokingly saying it wont matter much.


----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

I uploaded pictures for your consideration.

Regards,


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

that bird should heal just fine if left alone


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah,that would heal very fast.......nothing to worry


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful little guy you have there...what breed is he?




salman76 said:


>


----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you so much SouthTown Racers's & Dr.Boney. I feel very guilty that little buddy got injured due to my negligence. Now I hope he will be fine soon InsahAllah.
Regards,
Salman


----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

jAxTecH said:


> Beautiful little guy you have there...what breed is he?


Thanks jAxTecH, it's my little one Yellow German Beauty.

Regards,
Salman


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am confused. Is it a toe? If so it can heal by itself, but if the whole toe came out, it will not come back again so your bird will have a missing toe. I think I am referring to toe-nails. If it is the whole toe, then you probably have to wrap it (with gauge like a cast) and let the bones heal.

Bird's fingers are their wings--specifically where their primary wing feathers joins:http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked...keleton-with-the-near-wing-raised-and-the-far


----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

RodSD said:


> I am confused. Is it a toe? If so it can heal by itself, but if the whole toe came out, it will not come back again so your bird will have a missing toe. I think I am referring to toe-nails. If it is the whole toe, then you probably have to wrap it (with gauge like a cast) and let the bones heal.
> 
> Bird's fingers are their wings--specifically where their primary wing feathers joins:http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked...keleton-with-the-near-wing-raised-and-the-far


Thanks RodSD, As per skeleton picture Hallux IV is damage and not working. So what should I do?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You wrap it with a gauze like when you break your bones and you are in a cast. If it is the joint area I don't know how to do that.

Here are some ideas(although not specifically for pigeon):
http://www.chickencrossing.org/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=824435

Another one (check the ball wrap section):
http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm moving this to the sick/injured forum so we can get some additional info/replies.

Terry


----------



## salman76 (Mar 3, 2011)

RodSD said:


> You wrap it with a gauze like when you break your bones and you are in a cast. If it is the joint area I don't know how to do that.
> 
> Here are some ideas(although not specifically for pigeon):
> http://www.chickencrossing.org/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=824435
> ...


Thanks RodSD


----------

